# Fallen's 40k ADD



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so, not sure if any of you all really care...but this Plog will be a hog-poge of all the stuffs from all of my armies.

What you shall see;

Chaos (Space Marines (black Legion) and Slaaneshi Demons)

Orks!

Imperial Guard (platooned, because f*ck Chimeras)

Space Marines...might be turned into other stuffs...

and lastly OM NOM NOM NOMS!!!! aka Tyranids.

----

on the rare occasion you shall see me post up some Dystopian Wars (Go Prussia!:victory; or just some 1 ups of models that i like, there will be some Eldar and Space Wolves...and other stuffs if it comes about.










Edit: now time to take some Pics


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*Rawr Pictures...*

so, after having moved since the last time i posted in my ancient Plog i'll show ya around the place









The Desk - the land where either magic happens or the land of "where the f*ck is that bit i just had!"









cheap plastic storage for the armies...sorta inhabited...5star hotel accommodations for the armies. not really









Music & more space...and thats about all of the 40k mess i have (not on the floor) of the 10'x14' room i got for 40k.









The Pool Table...errr...The Game Table of AWESOME as you can see i bother to clean up the "harmless guardsmen" & co around the table. many a battle between myself & Archon Dan have happened here...and since i am the one to keep count of the wins & loses i am undefeated on the table. Did you know that 67.9% of all facts are made up on the spot?:grin:

*not shown is a ping/beer pong table of equal mess.









Lastly these are gonna be my projects that i plan on completing first, along with "Sophie" my Slaaneshi Demon Princess:wink:. Paint Scheme wise think Optimus Prime & Starsceam.

----

Be jealous of my space, and dont really expect any time tables i dont do well with those things.

----

enjoy!
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
NOM NOM NOM


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Fallen said:


> Be jealous of my space, and dont really expect any time tables i dont do well with those things.


I am rather jealous of the space. I have a one bedroom apartment and two cats. Therefore, things can't be left out >.> Would love a designated 40k room.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol. I used to have a dinner table, now I just have a 40K table. Who eats dinner at the table now a days anyway?!?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*Cool stuffs I like*

so, im sorta lazy and i have assembled my battlewagon (mostly - needs a "rockNrolla") and im too lazy to take pictures of a standard looking battlewagon (need broken LRs & such)...feel free to check out GW for a pic

----

so i decided to grab a couple of models that i like and at least try to take a couple of pictures of them...and then pray that they can focus.

so first up is Da Warboss...i call him "Boss SMASH!"...he doesnt smash too hard though.


















as you can see in the second picture, better at least, there IS NO PAINT SCHEME. the general idea i have for the nobz & other Bosses/Meks is to use the colors of the WAAAAGH!!! (Red, Black & Grey), the rest of the boyz have nothing in common besides my semi-limited array of paints.

----

Next is my Nurgle Demon Prince, got him when Finecast came out since i always liked the model. a major player in my homebrew CSM warband. i need to put up that fluff sometime.










The fluff behind him is that he was the head chaplain of DIY SM chapter and became corrupt and led half the chapter to chaos; Papa Nurgle enjoying the moral decay & destruction of a chapter raised him to a Demon Prince before the other Gods had a chance...Whose Slow & Purposeful NOW!!!:sarcastichand:

----

lastly is My Hive Tyrant/Swarmlord.


























he is just primed but the color scheme is to have yellow armor & bone weapons.k:

----

these are just some of my favorite models that i have painted/built over the past couple of months or so.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*more orks...wips*

so after putting a little more work on the battlewagon ive got sidetracked by the masses of orks & such on my table, and i decided to spend a couple of hours working on stuffs, mainly finding shits.

1st up are some kitbashed tank bustas.









the left is a generic boy with the "trucker" head from the Battle wagon box, actually most of him was taken from the BW box, the 2 solid ork bodies went to good use (one a loota and the other him), the guy on the right is gonna be the nob dude...found the bits to make him look cool, and his head is from the dakka-jet box.

----

next is Nob "Top Shot"










he just pistol sniped some poor soul and is celebrating, also he counts as having a PK.:laugh:

----

lastly is a dude for my IG, he will either turn into the officer of a CCS/PCS who always dressed for success.










i liked the regimental advisor set, the MoO is gonna become the Vox operator for my CCS & look awesome...the astropath is gonna have duel roles of being both an astropath & a psyker, cuz im cheap and it'll pass.

----

nice quick update, let me know if theres anything that you guys wanna see. C&C appreciated.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*Rock & Rolla all night!*

a fully assembled battlewagon - FINALLY:laugh::laugh:


































it looks pretty stock to the general Battle Wagon; which is fine because if/when i do more they will have to be looted vehicles.

----

now its to prime the dakka jet and work on starscream


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Battlewagon looks good. I like the officer. He looks like he's about ready to go to some formal gathering of some sort.....right before a bolter shot takes his head off.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*Fuzzy Picts of Sophie & a Big Dread*

so i got me some fuzzy pictures (i really need to get a dedicated photo taking spot) of my latest WIPs...sorry ork fans its been a bit buzy IRL to get enough time to get some noticeable painting/priming done.

but for ork fans to note the unit i am currently working on is a nob squad with a soon-to-be custom waaagh banner.k:

but for now ive got a 98% complete Slaaneshi Demon Princess and the body of a Contemptor Dread:so_happy:.




























as you can see Sophie is bigger than the Contemptor Dread (even bigger with the wings) so hopefully all of you all are ok with these fuzzy pics.

unfortunately i know the pics suck.

edit: although with the adult-ish content of Sophie it might be worth it to have been fuzzy for the 1st round of these pics HAHAHA


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks a mess Fallen, what would your mother think of such a room 

Good to see you have alot of things of your plate Fallen, I look forward to seeing more of this ragtag bunch of misfits as they progress.

At this rate, your Contemptor will be done before mine hahaha


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Looks a mess Fallen, what would your mother think of such a room
> 
> She's glad that its no longer in her house:laugh:
> 
> ...


aye, only if we don't count painting:laugh:

----

sadly Real Life has been kicking my ass lately with work. so no progress has been made recently, however i will have NEW shiny CSMs & DAs shortly:victory:

Edit: Dark Vengeance is MINE...await pics of the chaos dreadnought/helbrute thing.


----------

